# Radioamatierisms >  Viltības un padomi antenu izgatavošanas materiālos un tehnikās

## janeks

Šī varētu būt tāda pastāvīgāka tēma, kur varam padalīties par dotajiem  sīkumiem, kas nu kuram sanācis, vai kur nošpikots.
Piemēram:  dažādu antenas daļu izgatavošana no santehnkas caurulēm, elektriskā gana  auklu izmantošana u.tml.
T.i. vnk. ne vienmēr vajag ņemt un  meklēt kādus speciālos antenām izstrādātos materiālus (kas gan ir labāk,  bet citreiz nevaram/negribam atļauties, un citreiz tie vnk. nav  pieejami/pa rokai), bet gana labi ir izmantojams kaut kas cits, kas  dažkārt turpat vien blakus gan tiešā, gan pārnestā nozīmē  mētajas.

Iesākumam manas  intereses:
 kur dabūt vai ko pielāgot  spriegojamām auklām, kas būtu pietiekami UV un mitrum izturīgas un  nevadītu strāvu?
ko izmantot skrūvju u.c.  nelodēto kontaktu vietu pasargāšanai no atm. iedarbības / oksidēšanās?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Piem. kā uztverošās antenas es lietoju vada cilpas antenu ( nevajag zemējumu ) - cilpas diametrs kādi vairāki m; vai desmiti m; to var ērti iztīt pa kokiem; krūmiem... vai dzīvoklī gar logu... vads - lokanais 1-1,5mm2
Vel lietoju tādu: miniwip antenu - elektrostatiskās indukcijas antena: 1m pīcka ar 2N7000 trani kā izteces atkārtotājs ( barošana 4,5-5v) ērta un mobila antena garajiem ; vidējiem un īsviļņiem...

----------


## Didzis

Ja par striķi runājam, tad dzeltenais sintētiskais striķis no Depo veikala ļoti labi kalpo gan atsaitēm mastam, kan arī antenas stiprināšanai. Pārbaudījis esmu vairāk kā desmit gadu garumā. Šaize bija tikai vienu reizi, kad celtnieks Vasja uz pohām, ar degli kausēja jumta pārklājumu. Loģiski, ka sintētiskais materiāls netur atklātu liesmu. Vasja gan bija par to pārsteigts, tikai kādu brīdi nejauši liesmu esot pagriezis pret striķi, bet palīdzēja mastu uzsliet atpakaļ. Pret tādiem Vasjām arī tērauda trose ir bezspēcīga.
Skrūves un arī elektriskus savienojumus ideāli pasargā autiņiem domātāis antikorozijas Movils. Autobodēs var nopirkt arī mūsdienās. Kaŗeiz jaucu nost TV antenas vienā galvas stacijā, kuras pats biju licis 1988 gadā un visas skrūves ar Novilu iesmērējis. Spriedotāji griezās vaļā ar rokām un visas skrūves bija kā tiko ieskrūvētas. Tāpat antenu kārbās neviens savienojums nebija korodējis. 
Ingus, Tavas antenas vairāk der uztveršanai. Kad antenā vajag iedot, uz raidīšanu, kilovata jaudu, tad sākas pavisam citas problēmas. Lai gan, ja uz uztveršanu uzliksi kaut dipolu ar pusviļņa garumu, arī būs cita uztveršana.

----------


## Ints

nu 1kw antenā ir perebors, uz kurieno ta raidi radio

----------


## Didzis

1kW  radioamatieriem ir standarta jauda, jo ar efektīvām antenām viņiem parasti ir vienas problēmas, bet aizraidīt tālu gribās.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Jautājums tāds, vai kāds uz īsviļņiem ir lietojis goniometra spoli, un divas cilpas antenas 90 gr. leņķī?

----------


## Obsis

Å onedÄ“Ä¼ iemÄ“Ä£inÄju 30 W antenu uz 27 MHz. Tur pilnizmÄ“ra bÅ«tu 11m/4=~2,8 metri. TÄ nu pajÄ“mu 8 mm jebonÄ«ta stieni, uztinu uz tÄ ar 0,5 mm drÄti 140 vijumus bez spraugÄm 7 cm garumÄ, un tad 15 cm garumÄ ar soli 4 mm. TÄ nu antena 220 mm garumÄ deva, cik krustskalas apirÄcs rÄda SWR=1,2. Biku parunÄjos ar taxistiem, no centra lÄ«dz lidostai, tÄtad pusei RÄ«gas nu toÄ nesÄs pÄri un droÅ¡vien arÄ« tÄlÄk.
Varu rekomendÄ“t kÄ konstrakÅ¡enu. 
P.S. Pievienojuma karstais gals, protams, no blÄ«vÄ tinuma puses.  EkrÄnzeÄ·Ä«te ar magnetizÄ“tu laukumu pie pretsvara plÄtnes (automaÅ¡ jumta).

----------


## Didzis

Ieliec kÄdu bildi, citÄdÄk grÅ«ti saprast to konstrukciju. Lauka mÄ“rijumus arÄ« taisÄ«ji, vai tikai, kÄ radioamatieri, SWR mÄ“riji?

----------


## karloslv

Antenas apertÅ«ru jeb efektÄ«vo laukumu neviens nav atcÄ“lis. Ar "jebonÄ«tu" vari uzraidÄ«t/uztvert tikai tik, cik Ä¼auj izmÄ“rs - un tas ir niecÄ«gs, salÄ«dzinot ar viÄ¼Å†a garumu. Tas, ka antenai ir labs SWR un tÄ "paÅ†em" 30W, nenozÄ«mÄ“, ka tÄ arÄ« aizraida 30W Ä“terÄ. Mazai antenai pÄrsvarÄ viss aiziet tuvÄ“jÄ laukÄ. 50 omu rezistoram, galu galÄ, SWR ir 1.0, ideÄlÄ antena.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antenna_aperture

----------


## Didzis

Es jau tieÅ¡i par to paÅ¡u jautÄju. Radioamatieriem jau kÄ  SWR tuvojas 1 tÄ laime pilnÄ«bÄ un lielÄkoties mÄ“rijumi par reÄlo izstarojumu parasti netiek veikti.

----------


## Obsis

Lauku vispÄr nokontrolÄ“ju gan, taÄu nav pilnizmÄ“ra antenas ar ko salÄ«dzinÄt. Bija E=28 V/m. Bet tÄ kÄ lidosta-VecrÄ«ga ir ar kÄrtu 10 km, tad rezultÄts ir krietni advancÄ“ta `rezistora` cienÄ«gs.

Proatam lieta, labi apzinos, ka pinizmÄ“ra cetutdaÄ¼viÄ¼Å†a vibrators sniegsies bez mazuma lÄ«dz Jelgavai, taÄu cerams saprotams, ka 2,8 metru pÄ«Ä·is uz maÅ¡Ä«nas jumta bÅ«s izteikti piedauzÄ«gs. Tai skaitÄ tÄ«ri mehÄnicistiskÄ izpratnÄ“ arÄ«dzan.
VÄrdu sakot, mans mÄ“rÄ·is bija uztaisÄ«t lietoÅ¡anÄ Ä“rtu sistÄ“mu autiÅ†am, nevis labÄko iespÄ“jamo konstrukciju ko uzbÄzt uz mÄjas jumta.

----------


## janeks

Man domÄt, ka ar CBisÅ¡ku antenÄm uz autiÅ†a paÅ¡am Å†emtiem nav Ä«sti jÄ“ga - Å¡ausmÄ«gi nodrÄzts tas temats/tehnoloÄ£ijas galvenokÄrt dÄ“Ä¼ tÄ iemesla, ka autiÅ†a antenai ir virkne papildus prasÄ«bu, kuru paÅ¡am taisot pagrÅ«ti realizÄ“t, bet kas rÅ«pnieciski jau ir atstrÄdÄtas - mehÄniskÄ izturÄ«ba pret vÄ“ju, zema jumta autostÄvvietÄm un cilvÄ“kiem ar gariem nagiem + mitruma un korozijizturÄ«ba.

Pamatlikums gan tas pats jo tuvÄk tam pusvilnim to garumu dabon jo labÄk. 
T.i. CBiÅ¡kai - liec cik nu garu vari atÄ¼auties braucot un liec pÄ“c iespÄ“jas virsbÅ«ves bundÅ¾as centrÄ, vai skaties kÄdu raidÄ«Å¡anas mÄkoni vÄ“lies vai kas sanÄk. Lai gan, Å¡Ä·iet, tam tÄda liela nozÄ«me nav ja vien neliec galÄ«gi uz stÅ«ra/bufera.

Padomiem:

Lauka mÄ“rÄ«tÄjs:
Ja grib bÅ«t biki objektÄ«vÄks, tad kÄds lauka mÄ“rÄ«tÄjs ir laba lieta - ir iespÄ“ja kaut vai salÄ«dzinÄt divas antenas (pat ja nÄ“esi nokalibrÄ“jis).
Varianti:
-> Man vienu brÄ«di bija viena paveca CBiÅ¡ka, kurÄi varÄ“ja pieslÄ“gt S-Meter, kurÅ¡ arÄ« bija. Izmantoju hexa beam antenas testÄ“Å¡anai.
-> Ir pÄris stÄvviÄ¼Å†a mÄ“rÄ«tÄji ar Å¡Ädu iespÄ“ju.
-> Patreiz izmantoju (tiesa gan vairÄk ar 70cm/2m rÄcijÄm) frekvenÄu metru Surecom SF401-PLUS , kuram ir arÄ« papildus iespÄ“jas S-meter un toÅ†a un digitÄlo kodÄ“jumu noteikÅ¡ana.

Vnk. noliek vienÄ attÄlumÄ pie divÄm salÄ«dzinÄmÄm antenÄm / rÄcijÄm un redzi kura blieÅ¾ labÄk, vai neblieÅ¾ vispÄr.
TÄpat var kÄdu savu jaÄ£i patestÄ“t  - apstaigÄ pa riÅ†Ä·i , vai nu grozi paÅ¡u antenu un redzi vai ir iestiepiens vajadzigÄ virzienÄ vai nÄ“ + noliec salÄ«dzini ar parasto dipolu.

----------


## Didzis

Tur nu Janeks var par 100% piekrist. RaidoÅ¡Äs antenas visas vajag salÄ«dzinÄt pÄ“c lauka mÄ“rijumiem. Radioamatieri kaudzÄ“m antenu liela internetÄ, bet kad tÄs dzÄ«vÄ“ pÄrbauda, Äiks vien tur bieÅ¾i vien ir.

----------


## janeks

> Ja par stri?i run?jam, tad dzeltenais sint?tiskais stri?is no Depo  veikala ?oti labi kalpo gan atsait?m mastam, kan ar? antenas  stiprin?ï¿½anai.


 Kuru Tu domÄ?
TÄs saucamÄs pÄ«tÄs repenes / kaprona auklas?

SenukajÄ arÄ« ir  - tik tÄdas palÄ“tas izskatÄs.
Tas kas man nepatika, ka tÄm nav nekas uzrÄdÄ«ts, Å¡Ä·iet ne pat slodzes izsturÄ«ba , kur nu vÄ“l UV noturÄ«ba...

----------


## janeks

> Tur nu Janeks var par 100% piekrist. RaidoÅ¡Äs antenas visas vajag  salÄ«dzinÄt pÄ“c lauka mÄ“rijumiem. Radioamatieri kaudzÄ“m antenu liela  internetÄ, bet kad tÄs dzÄ«vÄ“ pÄrbauda, Äiks vien tur bieÅ¾i vien ir.


 Var jau han iztikt kÄ Obsis dara - biki gan pirÄtiski, bet ar tiem vatiem pie tÄda garuma gana ticams rezultÄts.
Man pie Å¡Ä·iet 1.25 m antenas lauku apvidÅ« aptuveni tÄds pats rezultÄts attÄlumÄ bija pie Å¡Ä·iet 8...10w, bet varbÅ«t pat 4w. tiesa gan uztvÄ“rÄ“ja antena bija kÄrtÄ«gs pusvilnis stacionÄrs.

----------


## Didzis

Kaprona auklas nav Ä«sti piemÄ“royas. TÄs staipÄs un uzsÅ«c mitrumu. JÄsaka godÄ«gi, kÄ to striÄ·i sauc nezinu, bet parasti tie ir dzeltenÄ krÄsÄ. Es to  pÄ“rku visu buhtu, tad laba atlaide bodÄ“. PameklÄ“Å¡u, varbÅ«t uz spoles ir kÄds uzraksts.

----------


## janeks

Plastmasas kanalizācijas trubas kombinācijā ar lielajām termocaurulēm (termomuffes jeb kembriki) ļoti labi izmantojamas dažādu hermētisku konstrukciju saveidošanai.
Piemēram dipola centra konstrukcijai.
Sakombinējot kopā divus šādu cauruļu kronšteinus (vienu resnāku, atbilstošu kanalizācijas cauruleun otru tievāku atbilstošu mastam) dabonam lakonisku un gana izturīgu stiprinājumu pie masta.

Karstā līme ar līmes pistoli arī labi noder gan nostiprināšanai, gan izolēšanai.
Te gan ir dažas nianses:
Nederēs variantos, kur patstāvīgas slodzes - vairāk piefiksēšanai vai tml.
Izmantoju to pašu augšminēto kronšteinu vītņu blīvēšanai - vnk. lai piefiksētu tos vienā stāvoklī.
Nostiprināju uzgriežņus iekš trubas - tādējādi varot aizvērt konstrukciju un no ārpuses ieskrūvēt un izskrūvēt skrūves/cilpas. Te gan jāuzmanās neielipināt vītnēs, citādi skrūvēšana būs tik stingra, ka uzgriežņi atrausies no līmes un tad konstruktīvā ideja vairs nestrādās.

Kā tas izskatās - biki var redzēt šeit: http://jk.emuari.lv/lv/gallery/ham_antenna_2/

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Savulaik uzbūvēju 10 elementu jagi antenu uz PMR446 frekvenci... antenas  elementus taisiju no 4mm2 vara monolītā montāžas vada; bet bumu no  plastmass kabeļu penāļa ( trūkums - nedaudz lokas )... antenas būve  notika tā: pēc teorētiskiem aprēķiniem izgatavoju aktīvo elementu un  reflektoru.... uz buma piestiprināju aktīvo elementu ar kabeli un  pieslēdzu pie PMR rācijas... izgatavoju lauka indikātoru (  mikroampermetrs + diode + rāmja antena )... pārbaudīju kā strādā...  reflektoru pieliku pie plastmass kāta un tuvināju aktīvajam elementam un  vēroju, kur būs iztarojuma maksimums, tur ar nostiprināju uz buma....  direktoru ar izgatavoju pēc teorētiskā aprēķina.... bet "nestrādāja"  radīja vājinājumu - tātad par garu.... nokniebu nedudz īsāku... nu  strādā un atkal ar plastmass kātu iebīdīju tādā attālumā no aktīvā  elementa, lai lauka indikātors dotu maksimumu un tur nostiprināju....  tādā kārtā visi pārējie direktori eksperimentālā kārtā tika nostiprināti  savās vietās... lai dotu maksimumu uz lauka indikatoru.... antena  strādā ne tikai uz PMR 446MHz , bet arī zemāk... pašlaik var ar to  klausīties S0-50 satelītu 436,800 MHz NFM
Antenas elementus pie buma stiprināju ar plastmass savilcēm... buma garums - 2m

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Nu kad man sākās satelītu medības; uzbūvēju uz fikso Moksona antenu uz 2m diapazona; elementi gatavoti no 4mm alumīnija drāts; antenas izmēri no interneta: reflektors: 700mm uzlocītā mala 150mm; aktīvais elements: 700mm (vidū dalījuma vieta); nolocītā mala 106mm; attālums starp reflektoru un aktīvo elementu 271mm
Antenas salāgošanai ar kabeli izmantoju Poļu TV antenu pastiprinātāja plāksnīti SWA2000 ( barošana no 12V aķīša ) nu varu ar skeneri klausīties amatieru satelītus AO-85; AO-91; AO-92; ISS; antena neslikti strādā arī uz 255MHz SATCOM satelītu...

----------


## JDat

1) Aizejam uz DEPO.
2) Nopērkam mērlentu.
3) Nopērkam 15x15mm līstīti vajadzīgajā garumā.
4) Nopērkam skrūves vai naglas.
5) Atveram Špindlera antenu grāmatu.

30 min darbs ar rociņām un gatavs!

Kas attiecas uz klausīšanos, tad ir vērts izmantot SDR.

----------


## JDat

1) Aizejam uz DEPO.
2) Nopērkam mērlentu.
3) Nopērkam 15x15mm līstīti vajadzīgajā garumā.
4) Nopērkam skrūves vai naglas.
5) Atveram Špindlera antenu grāmatu.

30 min darbs ar rociņām un gatavs!

Kas attiecas uz klausīšanos, tad ir vērts izmantot SDR.

----------


## Didzis

Vot izskaidrojiet man muļķim, kapēc mūsdienās jāizmanto lauka indikators , ja ir SDR uztvērējs, kurš maksā 10$? Kapēc kautkādas piecdesmit un vairāk gadus vecas radioamtieru tehnoloģijas ir tik nemirstīgas? Kur slēpjas tā radioamatieru fišāk baidīties no moderniem mēraparātiesm? Tepat forumā regulāri tirgojas labi veci mēraparāti, kurus visdrīzāk neviens nenopērk un tie aiziet metāllūžņos. Kapēc jāties ar lauka indikatoru, ja var strādāt kaut ar SDR un trokšņu ģeneratoru, bet vēl labāk ar svipģeneratoru. Ja ir funktieris būvēt antenu, kapēc vispirms neiegādāties kādu mēraparātu? Tagad tak pa mazām naidām brīvi nopērkami USB svipģeneratori un pat vektoru anlaizatori. Jā, nekad nebūšu radioamatiers, jo nu nesaprotu es viņus!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Didzi, tāds lauka indikātors nemaksā neko, vairumam no mums mājās mētājās magnētelektriskās sistēmas mēraparāta galviņa ar skalu ( izbijis voltmetrs; ampermetrs... vu metrs; ommetrs utt. ) nav svarīgi, kas uz skalas... vel vajadzīga germānija diode, vai kāds germānija tranzistors, ko slēdz diodes režīmā... un no kapara drāts izlocīts kvarāta rāmītis ar malas izmēru 1/4 no viļņa garuma un tas arī ir viss... šāds lauka indikātors droši parāda  ka no jagenes tik tiešām kas nāk ārā, pareizā virzienā, var novērtēt izstarojuma lapiņas plaumu grādos....
Vel vajadzīgs ir signālģenerātors, vai raidstacija, ko izmano kā signālģeneratoru.... Es no savas antenas būves izsecināju, ka jagenei vis kritiskākais ir direktoru garums, ja tas būs par garu, jagene "nestrādās" un lauka indikātors to parādīs...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Filozofiskas pārdomas par SDRiem... man personīgi patīk veco kalumu  uztvērēji... patīk pagrozīt maiņkondensātorus, variomerus... pārslēgt  diapazonus... regulēt atgriezenisko saiti... bet SDRam tā visa  pietrūkst.... sēdi pie PC vai telefona un kaut ko baksti.... nav  starpības, vai tas ir WEBSDR, vai savējais SDR... kopumā asociējas ar  parastu datora, telefona lietošanu, vai radioamatieru klausīšaos  youtubē...... nekādas radioamatieriskas izjūtas.... vel ja saslēdz tos  SDP skaņas filtrus... korespodenti skan kā tukšā mucā.... ja apkārt  trokšņains ēters... tad kaut kas aizdambējas.... vel varu pasmaidīt, ka  kādam SDRs netiek galā ar ētera trokšņiem, bet paštaisītais uztvērējs ar  LC kontūriem skan "labāk"... jā daudz kas SDRiem ir labāks nekā veciem  uztvērējiem... ( spektra analizators, dažādi demodulācijas veidi utt. )  it īpaši labums pieaug uz UIV... 
Jāsaka gan ka PC gan telefons rada traucējumus... un apgrūtina viena, otra diapazona klausīšanos... ( vajag ekranēšanu ).

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Vai kāds provējis "miracle whip antenna" - 1,5m gara teleskopiskā antena ar pagarinošo spoli... Der gan raidīšanai ( mazjaudas) gan uztveršanai.. Es tādu savācu no 1m stieņa un 16mm elektriķu instalācijas plastmass caurules gabala ( apm 10cm garš ) ar 60-80 vijumiem un saites spoles vijumi ap 5-10
Izmantojot ferīta stieni no AM rādio, bīdot to iekšā plastmass caurulē, uz kuras uztīti tinumi, var mainīt induktivitāti plašās robežās un noskaņot antenu rezonansē... Var klausīties amatieru stacijas un īsviļņu AM stacijas... vienkārša, kompakta un lēta iekštelpu antena... jāsaka, ka mājās uztveršana ir problemātiska (šņākoņa fonā) no mūsdienu elektronikas izstrādājumiem...

----------


## Didzis

Te arī nonākam pie pretrunas. Noskaņot var arī metāla gultasgalu, tikai kāda jēga, ja tā gulta stāv istabā, kur apkārt daudz traucējumu. Savukārt, ja antenu novieto ārā, tad nafig šitā bakstīšanaš vajadzīga. Uzvelkam pusviļņa dipolu un nekas labāka principā nevar būt. Nu labi, yagi antena būs vēl efektīvaķa, bet uz īsajiem viļņiem konstruktīvi problematoriska. Jā, man nav dots saprast radioamatierus.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Uz raidīšanu tik tiešām der klasiskās pusviļņu antenas un jagenes... citādi ir ar uztveršanu... visu šo "miniwip,u" un "miracle whip,u" antenu jēga - radīt kompaktu, mazu antenu visām joslām... Vai  "noreducēt" uztvērēju līdz rokas stacijas izmēram ar 1...1,5m garu pīcku... Izej pagalmā, staigā pa lauku un mežu un klausies īsviļņus... vai garos viļņus.. neesi vairs piesaistīts "zemējuma vadam" un garai antenai.... Pats es personīgi pārbūvēju garo viļņu uztvērēju ar iebūvētu aktīvo antenu ... staigāju pa mežu un klausos... traucējumu nav... pie tam, uzkāpjot kādā skatutornī, antenas efektivitāte pieaug par torņa augstuma tiesu... ( signāli ir krietni spēcīgāki ).

----------


## Obsis

Ronās jaunas tehnoloģjas. 

Ja ilgu laiku varēja jūsmot par vektoranalaizeri N1201SA+ = lēts, nikns, labs. tad nesen parādījies pieejams NanoVNA, kas pat ir pāris reizes lētāks par 1201. Pirmajam 137 (vai par dubultu cenu 37,5 MHz) līdz 2700 MHz, otrajam 50 kHz līdz 900 MHz.

Par lauka mērītājiem, ja vēl nesen varēja apjūsmot Tenmars TM-195 (3-koordināšu bumbuļgalva 50 MHz-3,5 GHz), tad šobrīd ļoti pērkamā cenā jau ir GQ-EMF-390 (1 Hz līdz 10 GHz, E lauks, H lauks, S lauks, frekvenčanalizators, decibelu režīms, nepārtrauktā monitornga f-ja ar ierakstu).

Par SDR - joprojām rullz Hack-RF-1, tikai kaut kā palicies 2x dārgāks kā tad, kad es to pirku. Labs līdz pēdējai pilītei. Uz zilais SDR USB puļķis kas iet līdz 1,6 GHz (ak vai, neķer 2,4) šobrīd jau dabūjama jauna paaudze.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Inguss
Visnotaļ pozitīva ir J-pole, jo esot omnidirectinal pa vertikālo asi, joprojām tā ir šauri virzienīga pa horizontāli, respektīvi raida šaurā leņķī ap horizony=tu un lieki neapspīdinā Kosmosu. Respektīvi, pie vieniem un tiem pašiem 6 dB pret citu 6 dB antenu tā ir krietni caursitīgākā. Un arī zemesvads neprasās. Un impedance ir regulējama vnkl paslidoinot aptverskavu. Vienīgais trūkums pēc manas pieredzes - nu nāvīga juteklība uz spraugas platumu starp J burta abām vertikālēm. Vismaz 868 MHz diapazonā +/1 0,1 mm un izskaņots ir totāli viss. Toties zemākos diapazonos rodas fantastiska piekšrocība - var iebāzt vertikālā kanalizācijas (plastmasas) caurulē un radiohuligāns var uzdarboties droši radioinspekcijas deguna galā - kas var iedomāties, ka jumta noteka ir antena īstenībā. Protams, neaicinu uz pirātismu.

----------


## Obsis

Par Yagi-Uda un GHz diapazonu - nesen taisīju izstrādni uz 868 MHz - ļoti ērti ir PP materiāla caurulē (elektrotehniskais cauruļkanāls) saurbt coķus (vispār tā ir māksla+ tehnoloģijas tos panākt vienā plaknē. Tajos iestumj veco krievu ļļumīnija monodrāti ar to balto superbiezo pvc izolāciju, labākais ir 3...4 mm izmērs pēc metāla vai 2,4 GHz arī 1,5-2 mm. Rezonatoru centrē un fiksē, lai neizkrīt kā reizi ar šīs izolācijas palīdzību. Mērīju izolācijai izskaņošanas vērtību - 0,95 +/- 0,02 reizes. Aktīvais vibrators ir parasts dipols, kas fiksēts elektrotehniskajā vadu savienotāju klucītī ar skrūvēm. Iegriež rievu klucīša plasmasā, pielodē koaksiāli un iestūķē atpakaļ misiņa aptveri ar skrūvīti. Koaksiālim iedod 5 vijumus uz izolatora serdes, pēc būtības induktīvs baluns (čoks), lai RF pa zeķīti nelodā un simetrisks pārtapinās nesimetriskā. Spolīte fiziski atrodas starp dipolu un spoguļa stieni. Iestumj klucīti vietā, iestumj dipola pusīti un nofksē ar skūvīti pa caurumu. Caurumu pēc tam aizlej ar sveķiem (silikons), lai lietus neslapina. Antenu protams jāsarēķina uz 50 Omiem. Rēķināju kā nerēķināju, bet sanāca ap 55 Omi, dabūju prasītos 50 tikai salocot dipolu apmēram 5 grādu leņķī - galus tuvāk spogulim. Pārmainot vnk dipola vietu šādu efektu panākt nevar. Tā man 65 centimetros mitinās veseli 13 dB ar marku 867-869 MHz, pie VSWR 1,05...1,1, bet ja =1,5 tad 850-890 MHz.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Karlosiv <<Mazai antenai pārsvarā viss aiziet tuvējā laukā>>

Esmu staigājis ar vairāku tipu lauka mērītājiem ap lielajiem lauka avotiem, piemēram Zaķusalā vai Āgeniķī, un mani vienmēr ir uzbudinājis jautājums - bet what the heck E un H lauki nedilst vienādi, vismaz tuvajā zonā, un vēl jo vairāk - Wati NAV, Nav un vēlreiz nav Volti reizināts ar Ampēriem (precizejot A/m*V/m nav W/m2). Lai viss paliktu vēl miglaināk, R=V/i jeb te Z=376,7 Omi vispasaules konstantei būtu jābūt, bet dali kā nedali V/m ar A/m bet nekā tamlīdzīga tuvajā zonā. Tālajā, tur protams viss kārtībā. Kādi nez dēmoni apsēduši to tuvo zonu, ka tajā absolūti pevalē H komponente, tā ir ar difrakcijas ainai līdzīgu musturi uz kartes, un strauji ar attālumu dilst. Savukārt E komponente dilst lēnām, un ģeogrāfiskais musturis ir daudz neizteiktāks, Jaudas komponente savukārt tuvajā zonā spēj dažviet nokristies līdz nullei, sols uz prieksu un zaškaļivajet, maximum maximorum. Nu varu vien konstatēt, ka Maksvela v-mu sistēmai tas neatbilst nevienā pašā acī.

----------


## janeks

A bilža kāda ir?

----------


## janeks

> Par Yagi-Uda un GHz diapazonu - nesen taisīju izstrādni uz 868 MHz - ļoti ērti ir PP materiāla caurulē (elektrotehniskais cauruļkanāls) saurbt coķus (vispār tā ir māksla+ tehnoloģijas tos panākt vienā plaknē. Tajos iestumj veco krievu ļļumīnija monodrāti ar to balto superbiezo pvc izolāciju, labākais ir 3...4 mm izmērs pēc metāla vai 2,4 GHz arī 1,5-2 mm. Rezonatoru centrē un fiksē, lai neizkrīt kā reizi ar šīs izolācijas palīdzību. Mērīju izolācijai izskaņošanas vērtību - 0,95 +/- 0,02 reizes. Aktīvais vibrators ir parasts dipols, kas fiksēts elektrotehniskajā vadu savienotāju klucītī ar skrūvēm. Iegriež rievu klucīša plasmasā, pielodē koaksiāli un iestūķē atpakaļ misiņa aptveri ar skrūvīti. Koaksiālim iedod 5 vijumus uz izolatora serdes, pēc būtības induktīvs baluns (čoks), lai RF pa zeķīti nelodā un simetrisks pārtapinās nesimetriskā. Spolīte fiziski atrodas starp dipolu un spoguļa stieni. Iestumj klucīti vietā, iestumj dipola pusīti un nofksē ar skūvīti pa caurumu. Caurumu pēc tam aizlej ar sveķiem (silikons), lai lietus neslapina. Antenu protams jāsarēķina uz 50 Omiem. Rēķināju kā nerēķināju, bet sanāca ap 55 Omi, dabūju prasītos 50 tikai salocot dipolu apmēram 5 grādu leņķī - galus tuvāk spogulim. Pārmainot vnk dipola vietu šādu efektu panākt nevar. Tā man 65 centimetros mitinās veseli 13 dB ar marku 867-869 MHz, pie VSWR 1,05...1,1, bet ja =1,5 tad 850-890 MHz.


 A bilža kāda ire?

----------


## karloslv

> RE: Inguss
> Visnotaļ pozitīva ir J-pole, jo esot omnidirectinal pa vertikālo asi, joprojām tā ir šauri virzienīga pa horizontāli, respektīvi raida šaurā leņķī ap horizony=tu un lieki neapspīdinā Kosmosu. Respektīvi, pie vieniem un tiem pašiem 6 dB pret citu 6 dB antenu tā ir krietni caursitīgākā.


 Ūja, parastā J-pole taču ir ekvivalenta pusviļņa dipolam, 0 dBd un diagramma akurāt tāda pati.

----------


## Obsis

Acīmredzami kļūdies pat J-Pole un Slim-Jim. 
https://www.jpole-antenna.com/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J-pole_antenna
https://m0ukd.com/calculators/slim-j...le-calculator/
http://www.hamuniverse.com/jpole.html
https://www.changpuak.ch/electronics...a-Designer.php

----------


## Obsis

Janeks: bilža?? Lasīt nemāki? Nu tad klasueies uz zīmē līdzi. Caurule 25 mm gabals 710 mm.  Urbumi 3,5 mm bet dipola vietā 2,5 mm. Noskaita 43 mm un tur sākas nosacīta nulles pozīcija. Pozīcijā 30mm (ti 73 mm no gala) urbj RE. RA urbj pozīcijā 99, bet D1-D7 ir pozīcijās 125, 187, 261, 348, 444, 548, 656,5.
Garumi, 3,5 mm resns alumīnijs 6 mm biezā baltā PVH izolācijā - RE=159mm, RE=2x73 mm (kopā 154), D1-D7 ir 139, 137,5; 135,5; 133,5; 132,5; 131; 130 mm - garumi jau eksperimentāli izkoriģēti uz izolācijas ienesto saīsinājuma efektu. Attiecīgi izolācijas gabali no pvc, kas notur vibratorus vietā garums ir (no RE-RA-D1...D7) attiecīgi 67, 64, 57, 56, 55, 54, 54, 53, 53 mm. Koaksiālim spolīte d(karkasa)=10 mm, garums 60 mm. Iegūtie parametri - centra freq 868,5MHz, Z=50 Ohm +/- 1 Ohm. Urbšanas tehnika - uz galda uzliek 2 gab 12,500 mm biezas plāksnes ar ļoti taisnu malu un gar tām uz caurules (neizkustināt!) uzvelk taisnas svītras. Uz tām ar iepriekš ietaisītu kalibru iespiež 0,5mm kalibra caurumiņos adatu - lai paliek nospiedums. Tajā ar 0,7 mm urbi ieurbj pozīcijas precīzo centru, ko tad pārurbj ar 3,5 (un 2,5) urbi. Citādi panākt nepieciešamo precizitāti ir praktiski neiespējami pat CNC izmantošanas gadījumā. Saprotams, ka abas puses jāurbj katra puse atsevišķi, cauri urbjot kļūda būs grādos mērāma.

----------


## karloslv

Obsi, kurš te lasīt neprot? Wiki: "Primarily a dipole, the J-pole antenna exhibits a mostly circular pattern in the H plane with an average free-space gain near 2.2 dBi (0.1 dBd)."

MMANA, NEC-2 kods, simulē J-Pole ar 0 dBd gain. Nez, kas tieši vēl ir vajadzīgs, lai tevi pārliecinātu?

----------


## Obsis

Iespējams, ka lasīju kādu avotu, kas sajaucis dBi ar dBd. Starpība 3 dB. 3+2,2=5,2 ko dažs labs aiz pārcentības var noapaļot uz augšu. Taču neatkarīgi no tā, pa vertikāli tam diagramma ir šaura, respektīvi, tas ir daudz labāk piemērots tāluztveršanai kā līdzīga G-faktora cita veida antena (kaut vai uzlabots dipols). Respektīvi, paceļo pa tālsakaru mīlētāju mājaslapām, kaut vai M0ukd vai citām citētajām, šie vīri ļoti pārliecinoši ieslavē Slim-Jim, tā ka sāk šamā tīri labi patikties. Un kabeļa pievienojuma vietas pieslidināšana pie jebkādas vēlamas impedances arī ir viena apbrīnojama priekšrocība (kaut arī koaksiāļa spolīti tik un tā iesaka pielietot lai izslēgtu pa zeķīti plūstošās strāvas).

----------


## Obsis

PS - augstāk aprakstīto Yagi-Uda konstrukciju tiku pašrocīgi analizējis ar atbilstošu VNA (Z; X; R; f), bet G noteicis ar lauka intensitātes analizatoru salīdzinājumā pret Friisa formulu.

----------


## Obsis

Paskatījos https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J-pole_antenna - patiešām, atmiņā iestrēgušie 5-6 dBi nāk no sagarinātās J-Pole. Īsajai atkarībā vai slēgta vai vaļēja cilpa ir 2,2 vai 2,6 dBi. Bet neaizmirsti vertikālās plaknes efektu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Interesanti, kas notiek, ja antenai pieslēdz negatīvās pretestības pārveidotāju? Teoretiski vajadzētu būt tā, ka pieaug antenas labums Q, jutība... jo tiek kompensēta antenas vadu pretestība... un ne tikai - antenas kapacitāte pret apkārtējiem priekšmetiem ( ēkas sienas, koki, zeme ) to negatīvo pretestību "pārnes" uz apkārtējiem priekšmetiem... rezultātā antena "uzsūc" radioviļņus no visurienes....
Laikam jau tas ir iemesls, kapēc ar 1W varēja parraidīt "apkārt pasaulei" ( agrāko laiku reģenetīvie uztvērēji utt. )
Vai kāds ko šajā jomā ir eksperimentējis?
Pašlaik mani urda doma to negatīvo pretestības pārveidotāju izmēģināt VLF pazemes sakaru eksperimentos... agrāk 1900 gadā jau tādi negatīvās pretestības signāla pastiprinātāji tika izmēģināti garās telefonu līnijās ( dzīvsudraba loka negatīvās pretestības pastiprinātājs ).

----------


## Elfs

Kas tas tāds par negatīvo pretestību ? Iemet kkādu teoriju plīz

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Teorija - ieraksti googlē "negative resistance" Teorija tāda, ka pozitīvās un negatīvās pretestības virknes slēgums dos kopējo pretestību 0 ,bet negatīvās pretestības un pozitīvās pretestības paralēlais slēgums dos bezgalīgu pretestību līdzīgi, kā L un C kontūra, pie rezonanses frekvences, virknes slēgumā kopējā pretestība Z ir 0, bet L-C paralēlais slēgums dos Z ir bezgalība.
Negatīvo pretestību var radīt ar operācijpastiprinātāju un 3 rezistoriem, un barošanas avotu, vai izmantojot kādu citu ķēdi, uz tranzistoriem, radiolampām, tuneļa diodes, lamda diodes, gazizlādes lampas utt.
Kapēc saka, ka antena ar negatīvo pretestības pārveidotāju "uzsūc" rādioviļņus? Antenas, kabeļa zudumu pretestība, kas slēgta virknē ar rādioviļņu avotu, kļūst par 0 , bet paralēlie zudumi ( uztvērēja ieejas pretestība, vadu, kabeļu dielektrisko zudumu pretestība ) kļūst bezgalīga....

----------

